# Best ever banana bread!



## huskers (Oct 2, 2012)

1/2 cup butter, melted 
1 cup white sugar
2 eggs
1 teaspoon vanilla extract
1 1/2 cups all-purpose flour
1 teaspoon baking soda
1/2 teaspoon salt
1/2 cup sour cream
1/2 cup chopped walnuts (optional)
2 medium bananas

1. Preheat oven to 350 degrees F (175 degrees C). Grease a 9x5 inch loaf pan.

2. In a large bowl, stir together the melted butter and sugar. Add the eggs and vanilla, mix well. Combine the flour, baking soda and salt, stir into the butter mixture until smooth. Finally, mix in the sour cream, walnuts and bananas. Spread evenly into the prepared pan.

3. Bake at 350 degrees F (175 degrees C) for 60 minutes, or until a toothpick inserted into the center of the loaf comes out clean. Cool loaf in the pan for 10 minutes before removing to a wire rack to cool completely.

---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

I have had a lot of banana bread in my day and this is by far the best I have ever had. The sour cream is the secret ingredient here, it makes it so moist.

I also added a crust on top that is optional.

You just mix up 3 teaspoons of sugar and 1 teaspoon of cinnamon and just spread it on top of the batter once it's in the loaf pan.

Enjoy fellas!


----------



## edwardsdigital (Mar 18, 2013)

Again... drooling... I am a full on sucker for banana nut bread.


----------



## huskers (Oct 2, 2012)

edwardsdigital said:


> Again... drooling... I am a full on sucker for banana nut bread.


you want banana bread you say................:mischief:


----------



## edwardsdigital (Mar 18, 2013)

you sure you are only smokin gars oke:


----------



## huskers (Oct 2, 2012)

edwardsdigital said:


> you sure you are only smokin gars oke:


better be careful what you ask for...........I'll send you that damn pie!


----------



## edwardsdigital (Mar 18, 2013)

lol!! Your in a mood today huh?


----------



## huskers (Oct 2, 2012)

edwardsdigital said:


> lol!! Your in a mood today huh?


I guess you could say that.

Our secretary has been getting on my nerves a lot here the past day or so.


----------



## edwardsdigital (Mar 18, 2013)

I will be making this friday night for saturdays breakfast BWT...


----------



## madbricky (Mar 29, 2013)

I am a banana bread ho'! why you posting bakery ****? I've almost been able to swear off my wife's version with streusel crust. Nice job there huskers. Gotta get my mind off this topic now.


----------



## piperdown (Jul 19, 2009)

Mmmmm, banana bread....
I can't eat fresh bananas but I love me some banana bread slathered with butter.

Josh, that looks awesome and I bet it tastes wonderful.


----------



## huskers (Oct 2, 2012)

You guys won't be disappointed, I promise.


----------



## huskers (Oct 2, 2012)

edwardsdigital said:


> I will be making this friday night for saturdays breakfast BWT...


Let me know what you think about it.


----------



## huskers (Oct 2, 2012)

madbricky said:


> I am a banana bread ho'! why you posting bakery ****? I've almost been able to swear off my wife's version with streusel crust. Nice job there huskers. Gotta get my mind off this topic now.


Go check out my bourbon pecan pie thread.


----------



## piperdown (Jul 19, 2009)

Tried bumping you with some rg but the forum says I have to spread some rep around first...lol


----------



## huskers (Oct 2, 2012)

piperdown said:


> Tried bumping you with some rg but the forum says I have to spread some rep around first...lol


Lol....thanks Eric.


----------



## edwardsdigital (Mar 18, 2013)

I got the "spread the love" message yesterday.... kind of annoying.


----------



## huskers (Oct 2, 2012)

So........uh Tim,........I need your address brother.


----------



## huskers (Oct 2, 2012)

Guys, don't be using fresh bananas. They have to be old and black, seriously.

I put the ones we don't get eaten in the freezer. They turn completely black.......

You just take them out of the freezer and let them thaw a bit and squeeze the banana out.

The flavor is so much better with old bananas.

I kind of assumed everyone knew this but I just realized that some might not.


----------



## edwardsdigital (Mar 18, 2013)

Same way you make banana pudding, nice mushy nanners!


----------



## HIM (Sep 12, 2012)

I'll have to post up my chocolate banana nut bread muffin and Cantalope bread recipes.


----------



## edwardsdigital (Mar 18, 2013)

I should have typed up all my recipes a long time ago and didnt... I hate typing... y'all will just have to wait till I get mine typed sometime this year


----------



## HIM (Sep 12, 2012)

I never wrote my recipes down either until I decided I wanted to make a family cook book to pass on to my daughter.


----------



## edwardsdigital (Mar 18, 2013)

most of mine are written down, I just have to type them up.


----------



## HIM (Sep 12, 2012)

HIM said:


> I'll have to post up my chocolate banana nut bread muffin and Cantalope bread recipes.


Instead of starting another thread I figured Id add this here. It can be made as a loaf or as muffins. I prefer making them as mini muffins since it makes them easy to take on the go and works as a good serving size.

Chocolate Chip Banana Nut Bread

1/2 Cup Butter
1 1/4 Cup Sugar
3 eggs
2 Large Bananas - they dont have to be old but the older the better
1/4 Cup Whole Milk - I prefer Organic Valley 
1 tsp Vanilla Extract
2 Cup All purpose Flour
3/8 Cup Baking Cocoa
1/4 tsp Cinnamon or Chinese 5 spice
1 tsp Baking Soda
1 tsp Salt
1/2 Cup chopped walnuts nuts
1/3 Cup Chocolate chips - I think the Nestle mini chips work best

Cream the butter and sugar. Then add the eggs and bananas and mix until smooth. Mix in the rest of the dry ingredients. Once everything is mixed add the chocolate chips and chopped nuts. I wouldnt use more chips than the recipe calls for otherwise the bread/muffins have trouble holding together.

Bake at 350 for 30-40 mins. Use the toothpick trick, it should come out with a little bit of bread sticking to it. If it comes out clean that means you slightly overcooked it.


----------



## zgnombies (Jan 10, 2013)

I love me some banana bread! I will have to try your recipe. The best I've made is the America's Test Kitchen "Ultimate" banana bread. It's a lot of work to heat the bananas, reduce down the liquid they produce, but it comes out so moist and you get more banana flavor than other methods I've used.


----------

